# Speaker Setup



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright, I am redoing my room and whatnot, so I thought I would get a nice speaker setup. I have a relatively medium sized room, I am looking for either a 5.1 or a 7.1 setup. If possible, have it hooked up to my computer and TV. 

I thought about wireless, though I am open to wired, I have a wireless router in my room as well, so I dont know if they will interfere. 


I was thinking, either put them on stands, or mount them in each corner or my room, and on the wall. 


I am open to all kinds of suggestions, my budget is around $300. Though its not final, it can be raised. 



Thanks.


----------



## CrazyEh (Nov 17, 2007)

I would suggest Logitech Z-5500.. I've had them for about 2-3 yrs now.. love them!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121120

Within your price range, too... wired though


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 17, 2007)

So those can go to my TV and Computer? 


Should I also look at Home Theater type speakers, so I can get a DVD player as well. 


Thanks.


----------



## CrazyEh (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you can. I can't say for sure because I haven't tried it... I believe theres just a cable to buy for that... hopefully someone can correct me on that lol.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol, alright.

I may go with a set of Home Theater speakers, I already have Logitech 5.1 Speakers for my computer, the Z-530's.



Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2007)

Still nothing.


Any ideas? 


Thanks.


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 22, 2007)

Buildup your own system, start by buying a receiver, then some speakers. The receiver can be switched from TV to PC input.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2007)

Could I value from a HTPC setup at all? 


Or should I buy individually, or a whole setup.



Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, I've been thinking, and I want to go wireless, I just want to know I wont get any interference, lag or anything. Also, can I find a DVD player that allows an external hard drive to connect and show its content, or stream it via wireless from my computer. I was also thinking of getting a set of wireless headphones for the TV and to use on my Zune or something. And maybe a universal remote.



What do you all think? 



Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## paratwa (Nov 24, 2007)

Wireless speakers are worthless for good sound. They do not have the full spectrum of sound that a wired speaker will have.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 24, 2007)

What kind of quality loss difference are we talking? 


And can I find a set of wireless headphones that work with my Zune and speakers? 



Thanks.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 25, 2007)

Should I build an HTPC? Or just go with a nice set of speakers and a DVD player?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882641222


Should I buy that, then buy speakers?


Or everything at once? Cause I found a set that has an upconversion DVD player, with speakers.


----------



## spanky (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, I agree with paratwa. Also, things can get rather expensive quickly when you buy individual components. I recommend buying a home theater set that includes the receiver and speakers, especially with a budget of around 300. I got my 7.1 system from newegg however currently the only sell 5.1 systems.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 26, 2007)

Alright.


Thanks.


Could I benefit more from a Home Theater PC?


----------



## spanky (Nov 26, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Alright.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



No, any gaming pc and double as a HTPC. Vid cards with HDMI output are generally high enough for Hi Def TV's like yours and mine. I use my 7950 GX2 with no problems for video playback on my 42" TV. The only thing more you would really need is lots of storage space. I also use the optical audio output from my pc into a receiver.

You might look at something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882108212
If you wanna double your budget and get something nice like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115108 which includes an upscaling dvd player like you mentioned previously.


----------

